# Interesting read



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

BUT!!!

AND!!!

Full article here:

http://www.ctnow.com/hc-culinary.art...,4503441.story

Incidently it looks like CC might be moving to bigger quarters!


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Good read indeed, I too noticed an increasing trend with youths like myself entering the food service industry. I'm not one to expect to land a high paying job straight out of college, I know that experiance speaks more then a diploma. I at least try to make realistic asesments like attending schools abroad within 3-5 years or apprenticing in Vancouver. 

It looks like the Food Network has really pumped into peoples mind's that this is an easy field with high $$$ rewards. I wonder, of that 500 figure, how many of them really aspire to be chefs but can it as a cook.


----------



## moxiefan (Jan 31, 2002)

The culinary schools themselves beleive that every graduate they're cranking out will be a millionaire within a year or two. If they didn't they'd know better than to keep issuing student loans!

-P


----------



## chaucer (Jul 23, 2004)

On the bright side, as the dilletantes fall by the wayside, perhaps the diligent and commited culinary school grads will get some recognition both for their academic credentials as well as their work ethic and desire to learn.

P.S. I sure would like to read the rest of that article but they charge *$2.50*!!!! To read a SINGLE newspaper article! I really need that money to pay for school or food or something!

Charles


----------

